# trickle from Classic



## cruisecoffee (Nov 28, 2013)

I've never had a problem with my Gaggia Classic, for the last three years I've religiously cleaned and descaled it yet, despite descaling just a month ago, the coffee is just trickling out. The grind, the coffee and the tamping have not be altered, the filter plate is clean and I've tried backflushing. Any suggestions please? Thanks.


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

take your solenoid out and clean it. If i where a betting man thats what my money would be on.

Follow the routine described here.

http://reedsmeals.blogspot.co.uk/2011/04/overhaul-of-gaggia-classic-espresso.html


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Agree with Jumbo R , remove . strip and clean solenoid valve.


----------



## cruisecoffee (Nov 28, 2013)

El carajillo said:


> Agree with Jumbo R , remove . strip and clean solenoid valve.


Thanks for the advice chaps, n poo coffee for me till next weekend now!


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

Jumbo Ratty said:


> take your solenoid out and clean it. If i where a betting man thats what my money would be on.
> 
> Follow the routine described here.
> 
> http://reedsmeals.blogspot.co.uk/2011/04/overhaul-of-gaggia-classic-espresso.html


This is a good guide, cheers for that. Been wondering about fulling stripping mine. Seller told me it was only used on bottled water but when I changed the screen and holder it was very scaled.


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

Thanks for the guide...looks simple enough!


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

cruisecoffee said:


> Thanks for the advice chaps, n poo coffee for me till next weekend now!


It doesnt take long at all. Under an hour if you can lay your hands on the right tools and piece of wood.



GCGlasgow said:


> Thanks for the guide...looks simple enough!


I will point out one small error in the guide (even though its pretty obvious) The chap says

"To make some room to operate, I unplugged the wires from the on-off switch "

I believe he means the connection at the back where the power cord connects.

The on off switch is at the front of the machine and wouldnt hamper you in any way.


----------



## cruisecoffee (Nov 28, 2013)

OK, its done and its brilliant, thank you! The water is gushing through the group head now!

I'm not one for meddling with anything mechanical but this guide was fantastic. My machine was made in 2012 and the top hasn't been off since I bought it. No piece of wood was needed as the nut on the solenoid was barely more than hand tight! There didn't seem to be any sediment when I poked the two holes with a needle but soaked everything in Pulycaff for a while anyway. I put it all back together and took off the group head, it came off easily without disturbing the gasket. I soaked that and the filter screen too. Finished off by giving it a good descale and now look forward to good coffee tomorrow. There was a third terminal on the black cube but no wire leading to it, does anybody know what that was for? Thank you again for your help.


----------



## timmyjj21 (May 10, 2015)

That terminal is not used. Solenoids are a fairly generic item and have many applications, so the spare terminal has a use....just not in this coffee machine.


----------



## cruisecoffee (Nov 28, 2013)

Thanks for that. I thought I'd missed something!


----------

